# Vinyl Express R31 - cutting lines jagged + grinding noise



## bbogesly (Sep 28, 2017)

I am using the Vinyl Express R31 cutter. My issue is that the cutter is not cutting lines smoothly--rather they are jagged. I have attached a picture detailing the issue (the "B" in the picture is approximately 1.5" wide).

In addition, the cutter makes a grinding noise during cuts. It's somewhat similar to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZKiRCANnsA

I have setup my cutter according to: https://techsupport.signwarehouse.com/r-series-recommended-settings/ . I've also tried setting the curve quality to "High" instead of "Medium" but the issue persists. New blade and cutting strip.

EDIT: Forgot to attach picture


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I purchased one of these. It works best when you use the provided software lxi. Also, it is just SUPER loud. Add a thin outline to your designs to avoid the real thin jagged lines.


----------



## herokid (Jul 22, 2016)

That cutter you are using is a entry level vinyl cutter. I have not had to opportunity to ever use one but they all pretty much all work the same. Those cutters have servo motors if not mistaken which are typically very loud and much slower, however I would like to add that they are great beginner cutters and get the job done. I have never owned one personally but I have owned and used many low end brand cutters. They will make you your money back plus some.

Before you assume it is the cutter, I would check the nodes of your artwork to see the paths of the vector file. If the paths are shaped in that form then yes it will cut as it is and if that's the results, well it is why it may be cutting that way. 
Check your blade, and try the test cut option for testing depth of blade etc.

What cutting software are you using?


Hope this info. is a help to you.


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine died within a week. 

It still works but I had to replace the motor and now the screen is out...


----------



## bbogesly (Sep 28, 2017)

MadeDesigns said:


> Mine died within a week.
> 
> It still works but I had to replace the motor and now the screen is out...


Been a while since this was posted but where did you get a replacement motor?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

bbogesly said:


> Been a while since this was posted but where did you get a replacement motor?


I took an old motor from a USCUTTER. Re drilled some holes , etc..

It lasted for a while then it failed.

For $300 I just purchased the GCC clipper 24 from imprintables.
Its the AR-24 with re brand. Good price for GCC simple plotter.

The expert 24/24LX and the AR-24 have the same specs but the Expert is made of better quality. You can feel the quality of the machine.

Regardless , stay away from plotters that need a static cable. That means the inside parts are so cheap and prone to static they had to give you a piece of wire to DIY.


----------



## cochise (Nov 12, 2007)

If the image in your original post is accurate as to the edges of the text.........it is never going to cut with smooth edges......the text looks like it has a "grunge" effect applied to it. Look closely at the image you sent and you can see what I mean.


----------



## bbogesly (Sep 28, 2017)

cochise said:


> If the image in your original post is accurate as to the edges of the text.........it is never going to cut with smooth edges......the text looks like it has a "grunge" effect applied to it. Look closely at the image you sent and you can see what I mean.


The design itself doesn't have a grunge effect applied to it. Attached is an image of the 'B' zoomed in 1200% to compare with the resulting cut in the original post. It's composed of smooth vector art curves and lines.

I am using the Vinyl Express LXi Expert software (using the settings linked to in the original post). Do you know if there is a "grunge effect" setting in the software? (I've spent too much time looking for one and I can't find one)

The company will no longer provide tech support for the product. They won't even respond to whether or not replacement motors are available unless I pay $300 for 1 year of "Bronze Support".


----------



## popsposey (Jun 27, 2018)

I have had 3 R 31 plotters and they all cut with ragged edge .... welcome to low quality cutter ... 
Also Sign Warehouse will reply to any email to tech support and answer any questions BUT you have to supply your original purchase order number/

Inca Advertising
[email protected]


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Servo motors are the quiet ones, and are long lasting.
These cheap plotters have loud stepper motors. They are OK for cutting large square type designs. 



If you want a plotter to last, and can do curves and high detail, you will need one with with a servo motor. They start at around $1,000.


----------

